# Underground Martian Glaciers



## staythecourse (Nov 22, 2008)

This rocks my creation view some.

I want water to be on the earth only. My 6 day creation model with a super-unique earth is shaken some by this.

Anybody else feel this way?

I think I know the bottom line is that only man is made in God's image and GOd only came to earth to redeem him but, still, my nice little creation ideal got messed up.

I read that in the paper today so I don't have a link


----------



## staythecourse (Nov 22, 2008)

Found a link.

Vast Mars glaciers are spotted -- chicagotribune.com

What caught my eye in the images was that it appears that meteors smashed into the crust and brought up water. In the Flood, God broke up the earth to release the waters in the deep.


----------



## LawrenceU (Nov 22, 2008)

It doesn't trouble me. What I do find funny is that ground penetrating radar is infallible on Mars, while on earth it is suspect when cited as a discovery tool.


----------



## staythecourse (Nov 22, 2008)

Funny. But, It's only 30 feet of soil. That may play a part in it's accuracy.


----------



## toddpedlar (Nov 22, 2008)

what's wrong with water on Mars? It's known to exist in MANY places in the universe?


----------



## Blue Tick (Nov 22, 2008)

Brother Bryan,

Take comfort in these scriptures:

Genesis 1:1
In the beginning, God created the heavens and the earth.

Genesis 1:16
And God made the two great lights—the greater light to rule the day and the lesser light to rule the night—and the stars.

Isaiah 42:5
Thus says God, the Lord, who created the heavens and stretched them out, who spread out the earth and what comes from it, who gives breath to the people on it and spirit to those who walk in it: 

Isaiah 45:8
“Shower, O heavens, from above, and let the clouds rain down righteousness; let the earth open, that salvation and righteousness may bear fruit; let the earth cause them both to sprout; I the Lord have created it. 

Isaiah 45:12
I made the earth and created man on it; it was my hands that stretched out the heavens, and I commanded all their host. 

Isaiah 45:18
For thus says the Lord, who created the heavens (he is God!), who formed the earth and made it (he established it; he did not create it empty, he formed it to be inhabited!): “I am the Lord, and there is no other. 

Jeremiah 31:35
Thus says the Lord, who gives the sun for light by day and the fixed order of the moon and the stars for light by night, who stirs up the sea so that its waves roar— the Lord of hosts is his name:

Psalm 8:3
When I look at your heavens, the work of your fingers, the moon and the stars, which you have set in place...

Psalm 147:8
He determines the number of the stars; he gives to all of them their names.


----------



## Grymir (Nov 22, 2008)

Don't let the water on Mar's affect your creation view. There is water throughout the universe.

That said, the pictures on the article remind me of the Mar's face pictures.


----------



## staythecourse (Nov 22, 2008)

toddpedlar said:


> what's wrong with water on Mars? It's known to exist in MANY places in the universe?





Grymir said:


> Don't let the water on Mar's affect your creation view. There is water throughout the universe.
> 
> That said, the pictures on the article remind me of the Mar's face pictures.



Todd, Nothings wrong with it!  What's wrong is ME! I gotta deal with the fact that I put water and life together and I concluded ample water leads to life. Therefore Life could be on Mars. Therefore the Earth is not as special as I thought. Therefore my theology is wrong. That's why is rocks me a bit.

Lecture if you want (not just Todd but anyone (and I ain't mad Todd)) and if your humble I'll listen. But regardless, I still know the Bible is true and I need to readjust my thinking. For me, my problem with water existing in abundance elsewhere on planets is: it's easier in my little world to have no water nor life outside earth. I don't want to argue with everyone on the face of the planet about life elsewhere proving there is no God and "people" so-to-speak can exist somewhere else.

The answer is really in Scripture: Neither saying there is or denying water/life elsewhere. Thanks Blue Tick

Thanks Todd, Tim, John and Lawrence.


----------



## Simply_Nikki (Nov 22, 2008)

staythecourse said:


> toddpedlar said:
> 
> 
> > what's wrong with water on Mars? It's known to exist in MANY places in the universe?
> ...



The existence of water on other planets disproves nothing about God's existence or his love for mankind. Many people believe creating life is like instant pancake mix: "Just add water", when this is simply not so. Perhaps some helpful evidentiary apologetic books would help your walk in this area. While I do agree presuppositionalism is the biblical way to defend the faith against opposition from non-believers, I also think evidentiary apologetics can help build up the one who already believes.


----------



## staythecourse (Nov 22, 2008)

Here ya Nikki,

I'm sticking with presupp. though. Appreciate the advice.


----------

